# texlive und komascript

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wollte von tetex auf texlive umsteigen. Gibt es da irgendwo das koma-script Paket?

In welchen USE Flags ist es eventuell versteckt?

G. R.

----------

## Necoro

Sollte in dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2007 sein

----------

## l3u

Also der Kram ist auf jeden Fall in der Standardinstallation dabei. Jedenfalls haben sämtliche LaTeX-Dokumente von mir danach nach wie vor wunderbar funktioniert.

----------

